# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  11 quán cà phê chụp ảnh cưới ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Bên cạnh những địa điểm đẹp ngoài trời, các đôi uyên ương cũng chọn quán cà phê là nơi thực hiện bộ ảnh cưới.

>> Mộc Châu, thiên đường chụp ảnh cưới

Hầu hết các quàn cà phê tại Hà Nội đều thu phí từ 100.000 - 500.000 đồng khi các đôi uyên ương muốn chụp ảnh cưới tại đây. Vì vậy bạn nên gọi điện liên hệ trước với người quản lý của quán để biết rõ yêu cầu cũng như phí chụp ảnh tại từng địa điểm cụ thể. Bạn cũng đừng quên hỏi kỹ về thời gian cho phép, bởi việc quy định thời gian được phép chụp tại mỗi quán khác nhau, có nơi cho chụp không giới hạn, có quán chỉ cho chụp ảnh cưới trong 1 hoặc 2 tiếng đồng hồ.

Trước khi chụp ảnh cưới, bạn nên tới quán xem trước để biết cách bày trí, sắp xếp và từ đó nghĩ cách tạo dáng cũng như lên kịch bản cho bộ ảnh thêm ấn tượng. Báo Ngoisao.net sẽ gợi ý cho bạn những quán cà phê chụp ảnh cưới đẹp tại Hà Nội:

1. Cà phê Avalon - 73 Cầu Gỗ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội:




2. Cà phê Sum Villa - 10 Đặng Thai Mai, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội:




3. Cà phê Salute - 14B Nguyễn Trung Trực, Ba Đình, Hà Nội:




4. Cafe May - 1073 Đê La Thành, Ba Đình, Hà Nội




5. Cà phê Unicorn's home - Tầng 2, số 14 Lý Thường Kiệt, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội:




6. Cà phê Tzo - 81 Yên Ninh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội:





Cùng khám phá các địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di cho o Ha Noi*

----------


## nguyetnt

7. Cafe Align - 10A Khúc Hạo, Ba Đình, Hà Nội:

----------


## nguyetnt

8. Cà phê Seranade - 18 Ngô Quyền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội:

----------


## nguyetnt

9. Cà phê Le Corner - 1A Tràng Tiền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội (phía sau Nhà hát lớn):

----------


## nguyetnt

10. Cà phê Chillout - 89A Lý Nam Đế, Ba Đình, Hà Nội:

----------


## nguyetnt

11. Cà phê Le Petit - 25 Hạ Hồi, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội:

----------


## nangmuadong

Phải gọi là tuyệt đẹp. Phí từ 100-500k không đáng kể gì cả. Trước giờ mình lại không biết có chỗ tuyệt thế.

----------

